# Pack up and don`t forget the Ramean



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Oriental food is very diverse and it has been around for thousands of years but is shocking to me that now ramean is in the news after all is an oriental staple food item, have been eating it for years now, and in the winter it will warm you all over loaded with Kim chi, also by adding shrimp, beef, pork, and Veg., it becomes a complete meal.
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...w-instant-noodles-fight-global-hunger:2thumb:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

It's a standard word around here at my work... The University of Maine


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Love it. Add veggies and meat or drop in an egg for egg drop noodle


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I hardly ever eat it now but with some stuff added and especially an egg it is not that bad.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

It is a daily staple for me. Post Great Grains raisins, dates, & pecans w/Parmalat whole milk for breakfast, package of shrimp Ramen with 2/3 packet of seasoning for lunch, and some type of meat & vegetable for supper on most days that I am at home. Has helped my health and my food budget for the last 2 years. And I've come to enjoy the taste of the shrimp Ramen if I don't use all the seasoning packet. Don't want it three times a day, but for lunch, it is great.

I do it the lazy old man's way. Heat 3/4 cup of water 90 seconds on high in the microwave, not quite to a boil, add the noodles and the seasoning, stir well. Set the timer on the microwave for 5 minutes. When the microwave ding-ding-ding-ding-dings (insistently if you don't the thing off), another good stir and the noodles are hot, cooked just right, and ready to eat.

Once in a great while, if I have three bucks left in the food budget for the month, I'll get a small can of tiny shrimp to add to the Ramen for a real treat. Get four servings out of the can.

Don't really like any of the other flavors that I have tried, except the shrimp.

Just what I do.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

it has too much salt to be completely safe as s staple food IMO...That cna really mess up your body chemistry.

But for a couple meals a week quite yummy


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

When I left home at a young age it was a substitute for all four food groups.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I have some*

and used to eat it frequently. But I agree that there is a lot of salt in it. Also, the seasoning packet is just too much like chemicals to me. I have some in my preps and I will eat the noodles with dehydrated veggies and whatever protein will make for easy and cheap meals post SHTF.

For my daughter who can't do gluten, I have some of the rice noodle variety. They are also a good variation. They are not nearly as cheap as ramen.

Rah, rah, ramen!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Whenever we make stir fry (usually chicken or pork and vegetable) we take the left overs and cook up 2 packages of ramen sans the flavor pack. I throw the cooked ramen in the dirty wok with some sesame oil, then soy sauce. Then I throw in the stir fry and mix it up. Makes an awesome lo mein for lunch the next day.

But on it's own I prefer the soup in cup ramen with dehydrated veggies.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't stand them ...

Sorry.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I like them but since my body is highly efficient in its use of calories, I don't eat them often. 

In a healthy person, the salt isn't a big deal as long as he/she's getting enough water the kidneys will flush it on out.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I eat a ton of Ramen and Udon noodles. 

I love Asian food in general. The Udon noodles are a new product on the market here, but they are heartier than Ramen.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Its a great item to include in your long term storage. Its cheap, its easy to prepare and with a little prep you can store it in food grade buckets with oxygen absorbers for years. I also use vacumn bags and make smaller storage units for the granadsons based on the stylle they like (Shrimp, chicken, beef, spciey etc). I usually snip the bag and then put in the vacumn bag and suck it down and then store it. Works a treat. Cost is so cheap you can put a ton up. I know a lot of the health conscious on here get thier panties up the butt but during a ShTF situation a full belly is more important that worrying about how much salt you have in the stuff. IMHO that is and thats all I worry about.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

rawhide2971 said:


> Its a great item to include in your long term storage. Its cheap, its easy to prepare and with a little prep you can store it in food grade buckets with oxygen absorbers for years. I also use vacumn bags and make smaller storage units for the granadsons based on the stylle they like (Shrimp, chicken, beef, spciey etc). I usually snip the bag and then put in the vacumn bag and suck it down and then store it. Works a treat. Cost is so cheap you can put a ton up. I know a lot of the health conscious on here get thier panties up the butt but during a ShTF situation a full belly is more important that worrying about how much salt you have in the stuff. IMHO that is and thats all I worry about.


I so agree. I keep trying to eat healthier, but in SHTF situation, we will all eat things we wouldn't normally eat. Yes, ramen is about as cheap a food as you can buy and store. A package of 36 is currently $6.87 at my local Sam's Club. Ten of those packages would give one serving a day for one person for one year for $68.70, or $273.80 for four people for one year.

As Sentry18 said, the flavor pack can be left out and you can use them in other ways. There are websites dedicated to cooking variations with ramen, probably created by some poverty struck college student.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/...t-noodles-japanese-what-to-do-with-ramen.htmlhtml

http://www.rasmussen.edu/student-life/blogs/college-life/ramen-noodle-recipes/

http://www.yummly.com/recipes/cooking-with-ramen-noodles


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

:2thumb:Heck I did not know those web sites existed. Thanks for the links. I am going to check them out and maybe print out some of the information and put in my buckets and binders. Thanks.:beercheer:


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Jerry D Young said:


> I do it the lazy old man's way. Heat 3/4 cup of water 90 seconds on high in the microwave, not quite to a boil, add the noodles and the seasoning, stir well. Set the timer on the microwave for 5 minutes. When the microwave ding-ding-ding-ding-dings (insistently if you don't the thing off), another good stir and the noodles are hot, cooked just right, and ready to eat.
> 
> Just what I do.


Thanks for this, this will really help me when I'm wanting a cheap lunch at work.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

rawhide2971 said:


> Its a great item to include in your long term storage. Its cheap, its easy to prepare and with a little prep you can store it in food grade buckets with oxygen absorbers for years. I also use vacumn bags and make smaller storage units for the granadsons based on the stylle they like (Shrimp, chicken, beef, spciey etc). I usually snip the bag and then put in the vacumn bag and suck it down and then store it. Works a treat. Cost is so cheap you can put a ton up. I know a lot of the health conscious on here get thier panties up the butt but during a ShTF situation a full belly is more important that worrying about how much salt you have in the stuff. IMHO that is and thats all I worry about.


~~~I know a lot of the health conscious on here get thier panties up the butt but during a ShTF situation a full belly is more important that worrying about how much salt you have in the stuff. ~~

I have 576 packets!!! artydance:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

JayJay said:


> ~~~I know a lot of the health conscious on here get thier panties up the butt but during a ShTF situation a full belly is more important that worrying about how much salt you have in the stuff. ~~
> 
> I have 576 packets!!! artydance:


Just to be the spoil sport, it is not just the salt. They are very refined and have no fiber and little protein so they are one of those spike and crash kind of foods. Adding an egg or other protein and some veggies makes them substantially better nutritionally. But also in terms of price they are not really that cheap when you compare them to other foods (with similar nutrition) on a per calorie or per pound basis.

Ahhh, my panties feel much better nowartydance:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> . Adding an egg or other protein and some veggies makes them substantially better nutritionally. .


Exactly. Why we dehydrate green peppers, squash, zucchini, onions, mushrooms, carrots....not to eat alone!!!:scratch

And, I have pasta, macaroni in 5 gallon buckets.
But, guess which cooks in 3 minutes and which in 15???:teehee:


----------

